# High Beam Problem



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Been driving a 2013 ECO for a few years now. Car has run great in all aspects. But just noticed that all headlights go off when I put on my high beams. Blue dash light comes on though.
Read a very little about others having this issue. One YouTube`r suggests an easy install of a new fuse box when lighting issues of any kind are present. I already checked the L & R high beam fuses.
Was wondering if someone here has solved this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you replaced the actual bulb?


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Ya know, I never had two bulbs go out at the exact same time. But after enough researching and checking under the hood, I pulled both bulbs out and they appeared to both have loose contacts on the one filament. 
So seams they both blew at the same time.
(ordered new ones)

Thanks for the slap upside the head. Guess I had it coming...............


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It is quite unusual for both high beams to go at once, considering they're not used as much. 

The root cause may be some sort of wiring issue or grounding problem.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Different vehicle, same problem. 06 Ram Cummins dually, switching to high beams would turn OFF all headlights. According to the Dodge forum folks it is common and points to a failed Totally Integrated Power Module (TIPM). 

I’m not sure if the Cruze has something similar to the TIPM but basically all electrical functions are controlled by this module (perhaps the PCM or BCM on the Cruze?)

Anyway, after learning a new TIPM was $800-900 I just drove for years without the high beams. Then one night, out of curiosity, I noticed the high beams were working again. 

I can only think of two factors that may have caused this mysterious “fix”:

1) During an airbag recall service, the dealer did a “flash” on the computer.
2) Two new batteries were installed

Can’t say which (if any) of these did it though. Like I said, different vehicle but food for thought.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm trying to recall off memory if the daytime running lights on the first gen use the high beams or low beams. If it's a lower voltage supplied to the high beams that would mean they could have a lot more run time.

While it would be odd for them to blow at exactly the same time, are you sure one hasn't been out for a while? With the high beams if you're not paying attention and driving in really dark conditions it can sometimes be easy to miss one going out.

On a lot of older cars where both side low and high beams are on the same electrical circuit it would be fairly common for both bulbs to go out around the same time if you didn't replace both. Over time the filament degrades and has oxidation that increases electrical resistance. If you put a new bulb in and leave an old one on the same circuit the current takes the path of least resistance, which usually means the new bulb which then burns out again.

I haven't looked at the wiring schematics for the Cruze lighting to confirm if that might be a problem with the wiring design, but that's usually why it isn't a bad idea on really old bulbs to replace them in pairs. Even if they're on separate electrical circuits the light output can be quite different between a new and old bulb.

If the connectors look in decent shape and you don't have any repeat problems with the new bulbs it might be just odd timing they both went out. If another one goes out and you haven't touched the bulb surface during install (which can transfer oil from your skin and overheat the bulb capsule; if this happens wipe the bulb with a clean paper towel and rubbing alcohol), then maybe take a look at grounds and the wiring harness for any damage.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

blackbird said:


> While it would be odd for them to blow at exactly the same time, are you sure one hasn't been out for a while? With the high beams if you're not paying attention and driving in really dark conditions it can sometimes be easy to miss one going out.
> .


That is kinda what I`m thinking now. But I have to say, I drive a lot at night with the high beams on up here in northeastern PA, going to and from work in the pitch dark. Never noticed a change of brightness.
Really hoping the new set of bulbs take care of the problem. Don`t need something complicated ($$$) right now.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The high beams are run off a relay controlled by the BCM. The daytime running lights use the low beams (because it's powered off the BCM directly and can use PWM to control the brightness.)Both bulbs get the same amount of time, and both are subject to the same potholes. I suppose it could be the filament was weak and about to go and a bad pothole (when off) finished the job. Then again, I'm not sure how noticeable the loss of one light would be. Since there's isn't that much to reflect on the driver's side when driving, it may not be as noticeable when it goes. I'd think you'd notice the loss of "side vision" if the passenger side went.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

I had the same problem with my high beams too but it was wierd. I check the fuses and the fuse for the left high beam was missing. But it result in both highbeam to be out. Its wierd that i was missing it, but i dont use my highbeams anyway. Wonder if the fuse was missing from the very beginning but check your fuses. 

2011 cruze.


----------

